# mixng raw with cooked meals.



## rawforlife00 (Oct 27, 2014)

So I always read current up to date books from actual DMV dictating new information of wholesome organic food for dogs. the science behind it as well with the diversity of foods you can do with recipes and ideas that I've read about inspired me to keep diversifying there food for good nutrition. I always feed my dogs raw and will always continue on that path since they have no tarter on teeth, smell fresh for pro long periods of time, mentally and physically in good condition, but I do however, read tons of books about certain ingredients containing cooked lentils, rice, sweet potatoes, etc....

The part of feeding high quality organic free grain kibble, cooked food..etc doesn't bother me and do condone. which is why I love this website because of the "open environment." nevertheless, I researched and discussed with people about the negatives of mixing these recipes. I have researched about how two different metabolic processes do occur in certain conditions when digested. 

1) raw food in a nutshell, the body goes through an acid bath pathway where tons of acid gets washed inside the stomach killing bacteria such as salmonella. Also takes about 4-8 hours depednding on what research you read.

2) Kibble/cooked food discusses how acid bath is not normally presented when digested, only small amounts, and it takes up to 12 hours to digest. specifically 8-12 depending on research I've read 16 but I think the research was a little biased. 

3) MIXING BOTH, the body metabolic processes gets confused allowing a susceptibility for the raw food to ferment, growing bad bacteria inside the stomach due to the kibble slowing down the digesting process. 

Now I would want to start (not on a daily basis) incorporate cooked wholesome organic food such as sweet potatoes, organic brown rice, cooked meats and organs ETC... I have a couple of inquires.

1) If I use only 1 day a week just giving ONLY cooked food than going back to raw for the next 6 days confuse its metabolic process or cause any type of disruption in the digestive tract such as vomiting, and diarrhea?
2) Would mixing food cause any type of unwanted bacteria growth due to this constant, (I say constant but would only incorporate a wholesome cooked food meal once a week) change in its food?

I would like only answers on people who actually done this type of feeding, or read or know about the positives and or negatives in doing this. No random theories please (not being mean!) just want to be careful for my pups health.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm a "variety feeder" Otherwise known as, feeds everything but the kitchen sink. I've always fed this way with no health issues and very seldomly any "poop issues" ( mostly smooshy, no diarrhea). In my experience, if a dog is fed a variety of foods, their system adjusts to digesting a variety of foods.Things, i've noticed over the years, a dog fed strictly one thing often has problems when switched to something different. A dog fed "lean" foods that is suddenly fed "rich" foods can get extremely sick. In my opinion, it's best to "mix it up" when it comes to foods and to expect problems, at first, when changing a pup from a "steady" diet to one filled with "variety" ( doesn't mean there will be problems, but precautions are always good). My suggestion, would be to add one new thing at a time to prevent the majority of problems that can occur.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

That really depends on your dog. Some dogs are super easy as far as changing their foods and whatnot. Some dogs, though, if you change anything at all, it causes serious stomach issues. I would start off kind of slowly to ease their stomach into it but once your dog is used to it, you shouldn't see nearly as many issues.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

See, I've always done it the other way. "Throw them into the deep end" is what I do first. Then if there's problems, I'll go back. The only thing that I do add slowly is "rich" foods otherwise you could be asking for an er vet visit. It's "fats", you need to be careful with. Most dogs, I know, will get soft poops when fed "fatty" foods if they're not use to getting it and I've heard some can even have a pancreatic attack from eating a "too rich" a food. I'm not saying go from feeding just one thing into feeding a bunch of new things, but adding in 1 or 2 new things at a time.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Well that does work as well. I just tend to be on the more cautious side. Haha.


----------



## Wendo (Dec 29, 2014)

Personally I was wondering much the same thing about mixing foods. Like raw and say kibble or if I need to put on kibble for a few days then go back to raw. I have a lot of things on the go usually and I am not sure I can be consistent on raw or making my own food. What is "fatty " food? I made some roast and cut up the left overs as a high value treat. Is this to fatty? We have him on call of the wild and he is 10 weeks. I do a lot of treats mainly use his kibble though.


----------



## DwayneTaylor (Jan 8, 2015)

I am also a variety feeder. I provide variety of food to my dog in 7 days of a week. I always add some raw food with cooked meal. This type of food is healthier for animals.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I've found that as long as a dog is used to being fed many types of food that you can "bounce" back and forth with little problems. A dog fed one "type" of food for extended time may have a few digestive problems (usually pudding poops or diarrhea) until it becomes accustom to eating a variety. The definition of "fatty/rich" changes with what you feed. If you feed meats with a lot of fat (brisket, untrimmed heart) then feeding 80/20 hamburger isn't going to be a fatty meal. On the other hand, if all you've fed is trimmed, skinless chicken then that 80/20 becomes a very fatty meal. When I fed heart often (which most consider a "rich" meat), my pups had no problems but now that they only get it once in a blue moon, I know a full meal of nothing but heart will cause soft poops (but not diarrhea). It comes down to knowing your dog and how it "takes" to being fed the diet you're feeding.


----------

